

Google Groups Used To Control Botnets - dimas
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/google-groups-trojan

======
bfung
_It is most likely Taiwanese-based since the newsgroup language is Chinese
(simplified), with several references to .tw domains in commands._

Taiwan teaches traditional chinese, only mainland China uses simplified.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernacular_Chinese>

Tried to register and comment on the guy's blog, but the function doesn't
respond. So, perhaps there's a far more sinister plot behind this =P

